# do u work on a price



## weiselburger (Jun 5, 2011)

since i got into bricklaying ive' always been om daywork but mite have a crak at price work over the summer


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

How long have you been on the trowel?


----------



## weiselburger (Jun 5, 2011)

couple of years i was a factory packer beforre but therre is more money in laying briks so i took it up, the first few walls i buitl were ****ing abortions but i can now lay 500 briks a day lmao


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Have a go at price work, it can be good if you get a decent price. You need to have a good hoddie as well. Where abouts do you work?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

you Brits talk funny:blink:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Assuming that you mean doing bid work, I would suggest that the primary skill you need to work on is spelling and grammar. Very few bids are offered or awarded via text.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Tscarborough said:


> Assuming that you mean doing bid work, I would suggest that the primary skill you need to work on is spelling and grammar. Very few bids are offered or awarded via text.


I was wondering when that would be mentioned.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I was saving the going broke on 500 brick a day until we got that squared away.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Tscarborough said:


> I was saving the going broke on 500 brick a day until we got that squared away.


baby steps


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> you Brits talk funny:blink:


:laughing:Too funny


----------



## weiselburger (Jun 5, 2011)

whats bid work ive got in with a good lil crowd we beenn housin bashin for teh last year but they comin to to an end there is a new biuld supermarket wihch i wanna get on subby is payin 300 quid a 1000 should piss tht just head down and bang em in lol


----------



## iMP Contracting (Apr 2, 2011)

weiselburger said:


> whats bid work ive got in with a good lil crowd we beenn housin bashin for teh last year but they comin to to an end there is a new biuld supermarket wihch i wanna get on subby is payin 300 quid a 1000 should piss tht just head down and bang em in lol


What? Lol


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

I knew my english is effed,but even FBI decoding department would have problems with this messages,mate.
Care to explain a little?

Are you asking us what rate for a mason to lay brick wall is?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

/\ what they are trying to say is that we don't understand british slang. It is a bit hard to figure out sometimes. Thank god it is english though.. at least we have a running start at it!

I like the brits slang "that's the doggies danglers" :laughing:


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

I will try to put some info up from personal experience,I hope this will be of use to him.

As assistant, I was making 11$ an hour.

Once I started bricking/masonry work myself it was 26.65$ an hour.

When I became journeyman it was 31$ an hour.

I can also quote you what I would charge per foot on masonry work/bricklaying but I dont see our North American rate is of much help to you.

A good bricklayer lays anywhere from 800-1000 a day on average.
Ok brickie does around what you do 500-600 a day so you have to keep working.
It also depends on how long your straight run is (without corners,window seams and etc is).
If its short run between corners/windows/columns is 15-25 bricks you can easily chop the number in half so you will do around 200-300 a day or 500-700 for experienced guy.
Personally laid 1200 in 10 hours shift with assistant. Dont know whether that was good or bad but I think ok.
I hope this post was useful


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Whats a quid?


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> Whats a quid?


quid



noun 
quids, plural


1.A lump of tobacco for chewing



noun /kwid/ 
quid, plural


1.One pound sterling
- we paid him four hundred quid




YAY GOOGLE:clap:


----------



## weiselburger (Jun 5, 2011)

av just been finshd om tha housin so loookin to get on a price tomoz some of tha lads r workimg on this superstorre an the qs is a yung lad they've alredy had is pants down lmao so im gettin a starrt therre tomoz should be able to coin it in


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

TheItalian204 said:


> quid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I don't even chew. I'll stick to dollars.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

weiselburger said:


> av just been finshd om tha housin so loookin to get on a price tomoz some of tha lads r workimg on this superstorre an the qs is a yung lad they've alredy had is pants down lmao so im gettin a starrt therre tomoz should be able to coin it in


Dude, really?

Is this how you plan on emailing customers or bosses, or anyone for that matter?

We need some grammar and spelling.


----------

